

 How do I sell to B2B? - designium
https://mibelo.com
I've just finished my product and I want to reach my business customers. What would be the most effective way of selling to B2B?
======
designium
My initial customers are business not end-users. I've shown this to some of my
friends (without the website at that point) and they thought that I was
selling to them.

